# A PB for me on the Big O 11/5/08



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Launched at Tanners, ran to AEP for skips. They weren't as thick today as they were Saturday (?) but I had little problem putting 2 dozen 10'ers in the cooler along with another 1.5 lber. Ran downriver to seek the golden spot but quickly found that with no current, even the slight breeze we had would blow me back upstream and made anchoring impossible. Nor could I drift as I wouldn't move hardly at all. So I ran around for a bit and just played- the water was like glass and the air was crisp and the boating was great. 

Finally went back to AEP to see if the skips had turned on better than they were in the a.m. Decided to anchor in the only current on the river right now- the outflow from the plant. Got settled and put down two rods with fresh 10" skippys for bait. It wasn't 10 minutes when the rod goes down and the fish starts running line. I was happy to feel solid weight for once. I'm not known for catching big fish and this one was big. A good 4 or 5 minute fight ensued with the fish taking line and me getting it back. Finally I got the beast to the side of the boat and saw a big channel looking at me. I grabbed the Boga grip and grab the lip. I actually had to slide the fish over the gunwale to get her in. After removing the hook from the corner of the fish's mouth, I put her on the Berkley scale and was happy to see a weight of 24.9 lbs. A 25 lb channel! Nice fish and me with no freakin' camera. I admired the fish for a few moments and returned her to the river. I had to sit down for a bit since my legs were shaking so much. LOL 

Baited back up and started casting for skips again. About an hour passed and the rod bows again. This time a channel reading 18.2 lbs graced the Berkley scale. By that time it was getting late in the day and I had to hit the ramp. The fish were still biting and that killed me especially considering the quality. However, family duties called. 

So, a PB for me with a 25 lber. Not bad for a November day. 

UFM82

Wishin' I'd taken a camera...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you got a few skippies, I am headed there tomorrow and with this post, Im sure Ill have to take a number.... 

Nice job on the PB,

Salmonid


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, those fish are huge. My biggest is 16 lb and I thought that was big. I caught a 24 lb blue cat last winter but you expect them to get big. Way to go.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, great, can't wait to se the pictures !! Oh, that's right, you were alone & no camera....... 
Where's Da' Kitty King when ya need 'em ??? Congrats on the :B , those are giant channel cats for sure !! :B


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Congrats on a great catch. I love the fall and the channels too. Caught my PB channel 2 weeks ago....16.5....and took a picture. Be me and the boys have a rule...since all fishermen are liars, at least one other guy has to be there or it doesn't count...at least among our group... So mine didn't count, but it made a hell of an impression on me...better than Christmas morning when I was 10....

Been catching some big skippies and shad too lately...go figure... I caught an 18" shad last week....and unfortunately that was all I caught.

Hope you catch a bigger one.

spiff.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Heck, if they're still biting that big and hard this time of year, I might have to run my little boat down to the river over thanksgiving! I've got a 14' deep v... think it'll handle the "big water"? I've never been out on the river, but I"ve heard nothing but good.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just didn't go far or far from the bank. The plant is very close to the ramp at Tanners and is easy to get to- just remember that the tugs move the barges around and can kick a big wake when they go by close. I got rocked a couple of times by the working tug when they went sailing by with no load. (I think they did it on purpose. LOL) Other than that, the river is normally pretty docile. I'd rather be on it than on Brookville or East Fork on a weekend! If you are comfortable with your boat, I see know reason why you couldn't go out. Make sure you have your safety gear and the boat is seaworthy before going though- there are some funky undercurrents by the discharge and the water swirls a lot. I could see getting into troubles there if you went in the drink without a PFD. But, the bank is only 50 feet away. 

I was shocked to tell the truth. I'd fished there in the past and had never had much success. That never made sense to me because with all the bait there you would think it would be a buffet for the predators. This time was different obviously and I did well. Good luck if you go! Just take it easy and be careful. 

UFM82


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

went today to all 3 discharges in the area and along with several other boats, there wasnt a skippie or any shad to be found, I threw all over the river, tanners and the GMR, just a few drum, white bass and quilbacks for my effort, No cat bite and we spent at least 4 hrs trying to catch skippies, Sabikis, kastmasters, cleos, cranks, twisters,spinners etc. and all I got was 1 smal white bass. All the other boats al said they hadnt/couldnt buy a bite for skippies either so apparently either you caught them all or they moved which is so frustrating with skippies and whites, 1 day there there, the next not a fish to be seen.
Also had several cat rods out while we spincasts for bait and nothing, not even a bump.

I guess everyone else thought it was a good day to be out, 24 trailers at Tanners when I left at 2:30 and waay more when we got there in the morning but i didnt count then.

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I picked up a dozen skippies tonight, and that was it. Got them at sundown on sabiki rigs. I can only catch skips at sun up and sun down.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

UFM82 said:


> Just didn't go far or far from the bank. The plant is very close to the ramp at Tanners and is easy to get to- just remember that the tugs move the barges around and can kick a big wake when they go by close. I got rocked a couple of times by the working tug when they went sailing by with no load. (I think they did it on purpose. LOL) Other than that, the river is normally pretty docile. I'd rather be on it than on Brookville or East Fork on a weekend! If you are comfortable with your boat, I see know reason why you couldn't go out. Make sure you have your safety gear and the boat is seaworthy before going though- there are some funky undercurrents by the discharge and the water swirls a lot. I could see getting into troubles there if you went in the drink without a PFD. But, the bank is only 50 feet away.
> 
> I was shocked to tell the truth. I'd fished there in the past and had never had much success. That never made sense to me because with all the bait there you would think it would be a buffet for the predators. This time was different obviously and I did well. Good luck if you go! Just take it easy and be careful.
> 
> UFM82


I went on a guided trip on the Ohio once, and the very first thing we did after dark was go SCREAMING toward the power plants at about 75 mph  Guide apparently has very good night vision, I was a little freaked out by it to be honest. But he got us there. No bites, but later on in the night I did haul a 16 lb channel out from under a party barge


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KITTY KING is here ,live and kickin....DA KING !!! just cant believe Craig caught something over ten pounds.... JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!!!! the Gods are takin pity on UFM...... ...Nicely done Captain Craig !!!!!!!!!!!! Mr. Fish Ohio is still kickin???? JEEZE US !!!!!! I can't stand this..... ..DA KING !!! is BACK....


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey catking, good to see you on here. I see the join dates and number of posts by some of you guys and I see that I have some catching up to do.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just bought a camera off eBay for just this reason. I hate to take the expensive one with me to flop around in the boat so I snagged one off the site for $75. Trust me- it won't happen again. Proof! I need proof!!! Geez, nobody trusts anybody anymore. LOL

UFM82

Da King Lives!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

No freakin camera...AGAIN...dang it UFM, ya oughtto know better by now.... still kickin Mean Morone !! Hope all has been well buddy......Where's Mr. Fishless Ohio been keeping himself.... ..DA KING !!! AKA as Mr. :B ...OH YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

UFM this has been your season, you've rocked 'em. I've put the boat up and moved on to forest and field till spring. See ya on the river next season!!


----------

